# JW Cafe from JW Marriot hotel



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

This international delight is one of Hanoi, Vietnam restaurants offering both buffet and a la carte selections in a modern, inviting atmosphere among lakeside vistas. Distinct open cooking stations feature a variety of authentic Asian cuisines. I like drinking coffee at this restaurant because it have a good atmosphere.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

strange


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

eatout said:


> This international delight is one of Hanoi, Vietnam restaurants offering both buffet and a la carte selections in a modern, inviting atmosphere among lakeside vistas. Distinct open cooking stations feature a variety of authentic Asian cuisines. I like drinking coffee at this restaurant because it have a good atmosphere.


2 cups of atmosphere please.......


----------

